# Prima Banana Gloss Liquid Wax over JETSEAL on the Aston??



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I recently went to town on the Vantage, two-stage machining it and glazing and of course then sealing it. Initially I had Collinite over it but I then swapped out for JETSEAL as I hadnt tried it before... (Very happy thus far but the car lives in the garage so hard to tell just yet)

ANYWAY - Other than the Butter Wet Wax which I love, I was thinking of trying some PRIMA BANANA GLOSS LIQUID WAX as the last step.

Naturally the machining and then glazing has taken care of 99% of any swirls or defects but I hear that PBGL can take care of any 'last rogue marks' that may have found their way in through the remaining sealing processes?

Any experience of this over Jetseal? And is it worth putting something over the Banana Gloss or will that remove any fillers?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

First things first. Lovely car. 

Secondly - if you have glazed the car you will not have any benefits from using a sealant as they cannot bond to a glaze. Use a wax and you should have better results.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

What a stunning car and their doesn't look much wrong with your finish. I personnel would always wax after a glaze and would recommend odk glamour or obsession wax and then use your jetseal for the winter protection. I know jetseal gets mixed reviews but I can't fault it.


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Tricky Red said:


> First things first. Lovely car.
> 
> Secondly - if you have glazed the car you will not have any benefits from using a sealant as they cannot bond to a glaze. Use a wax and you should have better results.


Really? Is this true? I have always used something like BLACK HOLE then sealed in with Collinite.... this time I put Jetseal over the top and it seemed to bond well....? You have me questioning this now! lol I guess that some Glazes are compatable with being used under other compatable sealants. Such as Poorboys Black Hole to Poorboys Ex Sealant... and so on. I always found Collinite bonded to Black hole glazed paint myself. But the Jetseal even better so.



Stu Mac said:


> ....their doesn't look much wrong with your finish....


Thanks pal it is pretty darn good but in direct sunlight there ARE just a few very minor 'one fine line' spider thread-like marks (which you may say nearly all cars will have but I am a perfectionist) ha ha

...Granted you DO have to go right up close and catch the light right to see them!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Car looks lovely intrigued by banana gloss,have tried amigo and slick and hydro max all superior products.Might have to get some banana gloss as reviews are very promising


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

...SO anyone... has anyone tried Banana Gloss over Jetseal at all?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

A old review on google says it can be put over sealant and waxes.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> First things first. Lovely car.
> 
> Secondly - if you have glazed the car you will not have any benefits from using a sealant as they cannot bond to a glaze. Use a wax and you should have better results.


That second statement isn't quite correct for this product. It's designed with the Prima range to go over Prima Amigo so it'll be fine over whatever you've got on the car.

In fact, most polymer based sealants are okay over glazes. It's only ceramic ones that get really fussy.


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Spoony said:


> That second statement isn't quite correct for this product. It's designed with the Prima range to go over Prima Amigo so it'll be fine over whatever you've got on the car.
> 
> In fact, most polymer based sealants are okay over glazes. It's only ceramic ones that get really fussy.


Ah... thats what I thought many thanks.

SO I might try to go for some of that Banana Gloss over the top of my Jetseal.... at the moment it has a layer of Butter Wet Wax which I love but has no filling properties.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

image removed by spoony - made thread impossible to read


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ Sorry it was a chart of ORDER that Chemical guys recommend when detailing with their products..... I will try to resize


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

****neyPlayboy said:


> Really? Is this true? I have always used something like BLACK HOLE then sealed in with Collinite.... this time I put Jetseal over the top and it seemed to bond well....? You have me questioning this now! lol I guess that some Glazes are compatable with being used under other compatable sealants. Such as Poorboys Black Hole to Poorboys Ex Sealant... and so on. I always found Collinite bonded to Black hole glazed paint myself. But the Jetseal even better so.
> 
> Thanks pal it is pretty darn good but in direct sunlight there ARE just a few very minor 'one fine line' spider thread-like marks (which you may say nearly all cars will have but I am a perfectionist) ha ha
> 
> ...Granted you DO have to go right up close and catch the light right to see them!


Still stand by the fact that a sealant should never go over a glaze due to bonding issues.

Cleansers + sealants
Cleansers + wax 
Cleansers + glaze + wax


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wrong in some instances.

Some sealants are compatable with (for example) their own glazes and are indeed meant to go over them. Check for example the Chemical Guys website which actually states that you can put their Jet Seal over their Glaze and then top up with wax if you wish after the Jet Seal.

If you put Jet seal down THEN Glaze you are actually hindering the ability of the glaze to penetrate the swirls/imperfections that you want it to fill.

...........its on their own website.


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.chemicalguys.com/HOW_TO_ARTICLES_s/338.htm

If you look on their questions and answers sessions on the Jet Seal page they answer a question specifically stating it is ok to use their Jet Seal over their Glaze and that it wont remove the properties of the glaze nor will it have issues with bonding.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I wouldn't be using chemical guys products. I would go Zymol. 

Jet seal is quite an old product now though I take on board complimentary products that can be applied over each other. 
Certainly Prima gear gets good reviews.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've removed that image as it was hell to read the thread. 

Any synthetic polymer type sealant will have absolutely no issues on top of a glaze. Britemax, poorboys, Meguiars, autoglym (srp then uds) and many more recommend a glaze then sealant. I've never personally had any issues with a sealant over a glaze. 

Give it a shot, I personally haven't used jet seal but heard only good things. Product choice is mostly personal preference. There isn't many bad products out there.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Beautiful car
love Astons but find them a real pain to maintain, paint is so soft
did one recently DBS convertible pulled the car out of clients garage, while he's admiring it
His cat Jumped onto the boot lid.
It was a lost for words moment
Yes he did tram line it


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

There are too many types of glazes to make a blanket statement that a sealant can not be layered over a glaze. There are many types of acrylic based glazes that work perfectly fine with sealants. Everything seems compatible on top of acrylic for some reason. CG makes many. Prima Amigo is another. Then there are glazes that are oily and are better suited to be topped with a wax.


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

DJBAILEY said:


> There are too many types of glazes to make a blanket statement that a sealant can not be layered over a glaze. There are many types of acrylic based glazes that work perfectly fine with sealants. Everything seems compatible on top of acrylic for some reason. CG makes many. Prima Amigo is another. Then there are glazes that are oily and are better suited to be topped with a wax.


......my thinking also, to be honest.

SO, anyway the Prima Banana Gloss went on very well and seemed to bond fine. It is very thin so mentally it takes some getting used to after being used to thicker waxes but there you go.

I felt it did live up to its 'filling' claims on the small very few marks that were there.... Was it the very best shine I have ever seen? Probably not. Was it very good still? Definately.

I would recommend this as an interim product the moment you see a few faint lines or marks appearing.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lovely Aston, just bought an 'Aston Martin Racing' jumper just need the car now....lol
So what would you say are the products which have created the very best shine you have ever seen.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Lovely Aston, just bought an 'Aston Martin Racing' jumper just need the car now....lol
> So what would you say are the products which have created the very best shine you have ever seen.
> Thanks
> Dave


For me... the Butter Wet Wax over Jetseal takes some beating but my fav still has to be R222 (just a darn pity it lasts only a couple of weeks at best!)


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Money shot lol, passenger door reflection










Prepping...


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Stunning car and finish! Was that Banana Gloss on there again? I love prima products, a quick polish with Amigo and finished with hydromax never fails.


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes that is Jetseal topped with Prima Banana Gloss


----------

